# Girolamo Zanchi: How to know if a particular church is a true church



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2019)

... And hereby we believe every particular church may be discerned, whether it be a true church gathered in the Lord, even by those things whereupon the Lord hath willed them to be built, namely upon the preaching of the gospel, the administration of the sacraments instituted of Christ and the keeping of his commandments. Therefore those churches we acknowledge for the true churches of Christ, in which first the pure doctrine of the gospel is preached, heard and allowed of, and that so allowed of, that there is no place nor hearing for the contrary. ...

For more, see Girolamo Zanchi: How to know if a particular church is a true church.


----------

